# Teaser photographs for photography manual



## Jdubfudge (Jan 7, 2017)

These are some photographs I made tonight using my setup, which I'll explain in the manual. In addition to equipment and techniques, I'll explain color theory and how different colors impact mood. Being that some of you guys sell your pens (I'm new to turning and haven't started selling my stuff yet) it's important to understand how color has a psychological impact to the viewer and hopefully buyer. 

This setup was one speedlight flash that was positioned off camera. I used a reflector adjacent to the flash to fill in the shadows. The pen and camera position was not changed. For the backdrop, I used 12" x 12" craft paper, which is typically used for scrap booking. The photograph was also shot using a point and shoot camera. There was no editing done to the image on a computer. I downloaded the photographs over wifi from my camera to my cell phone, cropped square and uploaded. 

The pen is made out some acacia from George's. 

In addition to technique and theory, in the manual I'm going to have an inspiration section. In this section, I'll have photographs with both only an explanation on equipment, settings and position, but photographs of my setup so anyone can try to recreate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveG (Jan 7, 2017)

You had my attention before...now you REALLY have my attention. 

Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## SteveG (Jan 7, 2017)

I am thinking about two types of pen pics I have seen that would be nice for me to be able to accomplish. One is a photo where the backdrop is completely black. All you see is the pen.  The other is the look of the pen being seen plus a complete reflection also. That is a real nice look for some pen photos. Can we see these techniques in the upcoming manual? This photo manual dedicated to pen photography is a great idea! :good::good:


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 7, 2017)

Steve, yes I will have example of low key (black) and high key (white). Both with and without reflections. 

There will also be creative shots, such as putting a sheet of glass over a colored floor to add reflection over a textured surface. And using gels (colored filters) on lights for special effects or correcting lighting (like shooting under fluorescent lights)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian G (Jan 7, 2017)

I look forward to your effort.

If you haven't found Eric Rasmussen's tutorial in the Library (Link here), maybe consider looking it over as something to complement.  He also posted a series of Photoshop Tips that are in the Library.

I didn't mention those to stifle your effort.  There's always room for different methods.

I'm looking forward to how you present the discussion on black backgrounds.  Personally, I despise them for pens because they often compete with the pen hardware and the finer details of craftsmanship are lost.


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 8, 2017)

Brian G said:


> I look forward to your effort.
> 
> If you haven't found Eric Rasmussen's tutorial in the Library (Link here), maybe consider looking it over as something to complement.  He also posted a series of Photoshop Tips that are in the Library.
> 
> ...





I didn't know about that guide and it's pretty good. I think I intend mine to be a little but different but some will be similar. 

One of the things that will make a lot different is that I'm not going to focus on just taking photographs with one setup. Show I'll show some setups in the house, in the garage, outside, under speedlights, under constant lights, using natural light, etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## campzeke (Jan 8, 2017)

I really appreciate you taking this on as a project. Photographing my pens is an area I definitely need to work on and your professional advice will be warmly welcomed. I would like to suggest if I may, be sure to wipe down your pens to remove fingerprints before taking the shot. I noticed this in some of my photos after they were downloaded and the pens and camera were already put away. It seem you don't notice the fingerprints so much while taking the photo.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jdubfudge (Jan 8, 2017)

campzeke said:


> I really appreciate you taking this on as a project. Photographing my pens is an area I definitely need to work on and your professional advice will be warmly welcomed. I would like to suggest if I may, be sure to wipe down your pens to remove fingerprints before taking the shot. I noticed this in some of my photos after they were downloaded and the pens and camera were already put away. It seem you don't notice the fingerprints so much while taking the photo.
> 
> Thanks again!





Yes when I actually start working on the ebook, I'll make sure everything is clean. This is especially important when doing reflection stuff. It's amazing how a little bit of dust or fingerprints show under strobes. Most likely I'll wear some white cotton gloves, the kind we wear when handling photographic prints at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

